# Gainesville shoot 2-27-11



## abhunter (Feb 27, 2011)

GAINESVILLE ARCHERY CLUB  would like to thanks everyone for coming out  today. We had a great turn out.  (183 shooters)
The scores  should be up  on the website
in  a few days. Here's the winners in ech class. Just to many to post all here.
Advanced open 1st Jay moon 214-8
                           2nd Ricky Grizzle 200-5
K45                    1st Mitchell Irvin 234-11
                          2nd Travis Lunsford 226-11
                          3rd devon fields      226-10
BHR                   1st donnie sperin    201-5
open trophy      1st Travis Ballard   216-8
                           2nd Brain Gentry   210-5
                           3rd  John Allen      201-6
Sr                       1st Jeff Massey      203-6
                           2nd Leon Pittman  195-6
                            3rd Woody Woodall 191-4
Women K35      1st  jennifer cannon 196-4
                           2nd Chris Wingo      194
hunter              1st Shan Rohan         199-3
                         2nd Nathan Shewbert 196-3
                         3rd Marty Pugh          192-2
Novice               1st Mathew Roach    194-4
                          2nd  Shawn Johnson 191-4
                          3rd Ron Lewallen      188-3
Women hunter  1st Samantha hughes 214
                           2nd Amber Maloch     198-2
                           3rd Kristie Ray            188-3
Young adult      1st   Wesley Peels       194-5
 Youth                1st Nathan Williams   210-6
                           2nd   Scott Parr           203-3
                           3rd   Dalton Edwards  187-3
traditional         1st donnie kinard        178-2
                           2nd tommy roberts     167-2
                           2nd chirs parr             167-2
cubs all winners


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 28, 2011)

Are y'all shooting March 6th too ? GON's archery shoot calender shows N Ga Gainesville but theres a different contact number. Looks like the only game in town ?


----------



## bowsmith (Feb 28, 2011)

March 5th is Banks County.

http://www.northgaarcheryclubs.com/207.html


----------



## hansel (Feb 28, 2011)

Had a great time, especially whenI drilled a 12 on the bonus target

I was really rusty I should be better next time, I hope!!


----------



## red tail (Feb 28, 2011)

Had an awesone time I am hooked!! first shoot ever and a 2nd place finnish!!!!

can't wait on the next one!!!!


----------



## MathewsArcher (Feb 28, 2011)

Great shoot.


----------



## cam813 (Feb 28, 2011)

H ad an awesome time. Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 28, 2011)

bowanna said:


> Are y'all shooting March 6th too ? GON's archery shoot calender shows N Ga Gainesville but theres a different contact number. Looks like the only game in town ?




Any info on whats in the GON archery shoot calender ? Some say N Ga shoot, Gainesville and others say Gainesville shoot, Gainesville. 
Is March 6th correct ? Is it the same place ? Its not on the Gainesville web site.


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 28, 2011)

c'mon you are getting more senile than me.  go to the north ga. archery website.  it is the right stuff.  all 5 clubs are there, and their schedules.  banks county shoots next saturday..no mention of gainsville...gainsville just shot!!  soulhunters shoot their regular rotation plus all the asa shoot days.


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 28, 2011)

Gainesville is in the GON magazines archery shoot calendar shooting March 6th. No doubt about it. The shoot we just shot is there too. 
I'm just asking if its correct, not if I'm senile. It don't take a rocket scientist/3-D shooter to know that.   I definitely resemble a senile ole geez. No offense geez.


----------



## abhunter (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes it says  North Ga but they left out 
traditional. North Ga traditonal shoots 
on the 1st weekend of the month. Yes 
they are located in Gainesville just minute away  from Gainesville Archery Club.


Bowhunters Forever


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks, larry...i guess that straightens out the corn-fusion!!


----------



## 3dshoots (Feb 28, 2011)

I had a Blast at Gainesville. Shot my best score yet and the course was set up really good. Thanks Gainesville.


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 28, 2011)

abhunter said:


> Yes it says  North Ga but they left out
> traditional. North Ga traditonal shoots
> on the 1st weekend of the month. Yes
> they are located in Gainesville just minute away  from Gainesville Archery Club.
> ...



So its not the same place or a 3-D shoot. Jive turkeys ! 
Thanks fer the info !!!


----------



## lugnutz (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## abhunter (Feb 28, 2011)

It's not at the same place!
It's  a 3-D shoot but it's traditional
equipment ONLY!!!!


BOWHUNTERS FOREVER


----------



## jimmystriton (Mar 7, 2011)

guess gainsville is not going to post the scores on their website.....maybe they are posting at the pace the shoot went......verrrrryyyyyyy slooooowwwwww


----------



## JC280 (Mar 7, 2011)

jimmystriton said:


> guess gainsville is not going to post the scores on their website.....maybe they are posting at the pace the shoot went......verrrrryyyyyyy slooooowwwwww



Nice! 

I'm working on them right now.


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 7, 2011)

good one jimmy..i think they're out to set a new record, lol..


----------



## JC280 (Mar 7, 2011)

*Scores*

Here are the scores. They will be posted on the website tonight by another club member. Our website builder won't allow copy and paste from a MAC for some reason.

Also, if you have a problem with something going on at one of our shoots you need to say something to one of the club members at the shoot. We can not do anything about the situation after it has already taken place.


Open Advanced	Score

Jay Moon	        214-8
Ricky Grizzle	        200-5
Barry Moon	        195-3
Mathew Johnson	193-6
Mark Mealor	        190-3
Brad Wheeler	189-6

Known 45	

Mitchell Irvin	        234-11
Travis Lunsford	226-11
Devon Fields	        226-10
Justin Hughes	218-10
Lee Anderson	212-6
Perry Hughes	210-6
Kevin Cannon	204-6
Steven Owenby	202-4
Mike Lee	                198-5
Timmy Miller	        197-6
Jarrod Reagan	190-4
Scotty Stokes	187-3
Chris Clark	        176-1

Open Trophy	

Travis Ballard	216-8
Brian Gentry	        210-5
John Allen	        201-6
Chris Green	        200-6
Andy Rouse	        200-5
Jonathan Clark	199-4
Chris Leard	        195-5
Shawn Owens	194-5
Joseph Irvin	        194-4
Steven Ledford	194-1
Brad Holland	        193-2
Brian Kirkpatrick	185-2
John Adams	        181-3
Stacey Campbell	180-3
Steve Saylors	179-1
Lee Johnson	        178-2
Jody Morgan	        172-5
Adam Evans	        171-0
Harold Grizzle	171-0
Genevra Fields	169-4
Aaron Sosebee	165-2
Larry Burch	        157-0
Bob Shultz	        156-3
Chris Maroth	        138-0
Derek Johnson	115-0
Scott Watkins	N/C
Scott Robers	        N/C

Senior	

Jeff Massey	        203-6
Leon Pittman	        195-6
Woody Woodall	191-4
Mark Loggins	        189-3
Keith Preston	186-3
Lewis Hogar	        179-5
Danny Morgan	179-2
Barry Roach	        177-3
Johnny	                172-1
Roy Brooks	        165-3
Tim Campbell	156-0
Tom Kwiatkowski	122-0

BHR	

Donnie Sperin	201-5
Larry Painter	        176-3

Hunter	

Shan Rohan	        199-3
Nathan Shewbert	196-3
Marty Pugh	        192-2
Dale Hope	        190-0
Mickey Jones	        188-2
Steve Pettyjohn	188-1
Wolfie Hughes	185-3
Eric Smith	        182-3
Jason Goldman	182-3
Richie Sosebee	182-2
Jimmy Rawlston	182-0
Jody Stephens	181-5
Dennis Franklin	181-2
Greg Murray	        180-2
David Martin	        179-2
Billy Atknson	        177-0
Gerald Bridges	175-1
Tim Crocker	        175-1
Randy Tomlin	174-2
Justin Freeman	174-2
Ricky Lewallen	174-1
David Fields	        172-4
Jason Nix	        171-2
Thomas 
Donaldson	        170-2
Brian Hall	        170-1
Jamey Porter	169-3
Reese 
Mendenhall	        169-3
Ben Morris	        169-0
Dean (Bear) 
Morris	                167-2
Eric Dills	                166-0
Richard Rey	        165-1
Troy Miller	        162-0
Kevin Davis	        161-1
Jeff McGhee	        159-0
Jeff Smith	        159-0
Chris Morris	        148-2
Myles Hansel	        147-0
Greg Gordon	        143-1
Dustin Savage	142-1
Chris Collins	        125-1

Novice	

Mathew Roach	194-4
Shawn Johnson	191-4
Ron Lewallen	188-3
Robert Ward	        185-4
Tom Garnsely	184-3
Timothy Keys	        182-5
Doozer Waldon	182-1
Rick Sutton	        180-1
David Sutton	        179-3
Justin Dunagan	178-2
Emmet Curtis	178-1
Brandon Gang	177-3
Chuck Suddeth	177-1
Chris Dickens	        175-2
Kelly Edwards	173-4
Stacey Long	        173-2
Heath Suelgrave	171-2
Mark Webb	        169-3
Robert Hart	        167-1
Blake Allen	        165-0
Ron Sears	        163-0
Russell Adams	162-0
Chris Maloneg	159-1
Jamie Payne	        159-0
Scott Gouch	        158-1
Shawn 
Porterfield	        155-2
Randy Stith	        154-1
Jeremy Vaughn	154-1
Drew Wheeler	146-2
David Johnson	145-1
Greg Bonds	        143-0
T.J. Tyner	        138-1
Garret Mullis	        126-1
Scot Meeler	        N/C

Women’s K35	

Jennifer Cannon	196-2
Chris Wingo	        194-0
Tammy Green	188-2
Jessica Miller	        179-3
Sandy K.	                163-1
Candace G.	        153-0

Women’s Hunter	

Samantha 
Hughes                   214-4
Amber Maloch	198-2
Kristie Ray	        187-3
Angie Stokes	        179-3
Stephanie Martin	177-2
Gail Sutton	        172-2
Angie Anderson	169-0
Ruth Johnson	168-1
Laura Webb	        155-2
Kelly Dickens	        145-1

Traditional	

Donnie Kinard	178-2
Tommy Roberts	167-2
Chris Parr	        167-2
Bryan Ricks	        157-3
Bobby Miller	        157-1
Ben Brown	        145-0

Young Adult	

Ethan Jones	        194-5
Wesley Peels	        194-5
Justin Crocker	193-5
Brandon Gouch	187-3
Trevor Gordon	180-2

Youth	

Nathan Williams	210-6
Scott Parr	        203-3
Bruce Franklin	189-2
Dalton Edwards	187-3
Jacob Miller	        158-1
Lauren Rawlston	138-0
Brandon Hansel	134-0
Spencer Sears	130-0
Isaac Curtis	          54-0
Jacob Curtis	          54-0

Cubs	

Aubrc Wheeler	192-1
Evan Clark	        186-3
Isaiah Payne	        184-0
Trey Feeman	        182-0
Hank Meeler	        167-2
Krissa	                159-2
Kane Goldman	158-0
Danika Bowman	150-0
Logoun Green	139-0
Cody Stephens	120-0
Brandon Peels	N/C


----------



## bowsmith (Mar 7, 2011)

All of the scores have been posted: http://gainesvillearcheryclub.com/id8.html


----------

